# gsd losing weight, diarrhea, neg. tests



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Riley and the gang have been eating raw for over a year and a half. When I started, I admittedly didn't do well. They mostly only ate pork and chicken and beef once in a blue moon, as it didn't seem to agree with either dog. But they looked good, they were active, and doing really well. Rileys all too frequent diarrhea events were gone. 

In August I thought they both looked way too thin. I did a bit more research and decided to redo their diet. Chicken, beef, turkey. No more pork. Veggies, and supplements, as well as increased the amount I fed them. 

Tucker is doing fantastic. He's moving well for an old dog and has put on a healthy amount of weight. For the first time in a very long time his stools are perfect. 

Riley not so much. Since August she's lost 7 pounds and is now at 56 pounds. Within the past week or two she's been having pudding poo mixed occasionally with mucous. And she's so skinny you see every rib and her backbone. 

Fecal was negative. Blood tests normal. Doctor does not think it's anything related to a protein deficiency and feels it's diet related. 

Any suggestions or advice on where to turn at this point?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Did they run the test (requires fasting) for EPI (my mind is drawing a blank on what it is called) and a snap test for giardia (not always possible to see in a standard fecal)? 


If you found that the beef did not agree with them before it may still be the problem for Riley. I would also eliminate the veggies. You may have to go back to the pork with her if nothing else is wrong (including what I mentioned at first) or maybe lamb/mutton, duck, venison, etc. I like beef because it is one of the more complete proteins, but if Riley can't handle it, you may have to feed her differently.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm waiting on a call back from my vet regarding my inquiry into EPI testing. 

I had wondered if the veggies were an issue for her. I also plan to try venison when I can get my hands on some. For now we're going to do boiled chicken and rice for a day or two until things settle down in her tummy.

ETA: they did give her panacur on Friday in case the giardia was positive since our puppy had tested positive for it a month or so ago, (although only tested positive, no symptoms). So far no change in diarrhea, other than to get a bit worse today since I posted this originally this morning.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The Panacur needs to be given for at least 5 days and sometimes 10 for giardia. Did they check her for coccidia? Deja got giardia last winter (actually all the dogs did, but she was first) and I actually had to give her anti diarrhea medication (one dose) to get the tummy to calm down so the panacur could work. 

You might also try pumpkin. It can help firm things up.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope you are giving more than just muscle meat?
You don't mention any bones .


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

oh yes, they get a proper raw diet complete with bones and organs! 

I took her back today for bloodwork for EPI testing. Hoping to hear back in a day or so.

They did not test for coccidia that I am aware of. She was negative for giardia. And her diarrhea has gone back to pudding poo so I'm thinking the beef she had the night prior caused it get a bit more watery yesterday.


----------

